# أسطول طائرات الخطوط السعودية الجديدة



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

*






وقعت الخطوط السعودية قبل شهور قليلة عقداً مع شركة "امبراير" البرازيلية على شراء ما يقارب 14 طائرة من طراز (امبراير 



) والتي ستكون للرحلات التي ليس عليها ضغط كبير نظراً لسعة المقاعد المتراوحة ما بين 70 إلى 78 راكب.. وتتميز هذه الطائرات بتوفير الوقود الجيد وسهولة قيادتها وبرامج الصيانة،، واعتقد أن هذه بادرة خير تثبت لنا أن الخطوط السعودية لم تعد منحازة للطائرات الأمريكية التي لم تكن الأفضل دائماً - مثال : طائرات MD90 السيئة 
.................................................. .........................

وهذه صور لأبعاد الطائرة:











تم إزالة الصورة لاحتوائها على عدد من المخالفات الشرعية(ألإرهابي)
وتتمتع الطائرة بمحرك عالي الجودة وموفر للوقود:








ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه الطائرة يمكنكم زيارة هذا الموقع:
http://www.embraercommercialjets.com...ts/emb_170.asp*​

منقوووووووووووووول


----------



## jornjf1302 (2 مارس 2012)

http://www.louisvuitton-chanel-handbag.com/chanel-key-package-c-337.html Chanel Key PackageRecommended Reading:： Men Nike Blazer Chanel Cavier Leather Bags Men Nike Dunk SB


----------

